# Setting up a Faema



## b9drinker (Feb 18, 2011)

We are about to take over a tea room which has a Faema E98 compact machine. The present owners use the steam wand to make all coffees including cappuchinnos, even though it has a cappuchinnomatic device fitted.

The cappuchinnomatic is not connected up to a milk supply and they don't know how it works. Does anyone have an idea how to do this, and is there a site I can get a manual from?

Apparently we can programme the dosage of espresso too...?

Help


----------



## Grumpy (Jan 21, 2011)

Hi try espressounderground.co.uk they have some good guides


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

Hi b9drinker, I just had a look on the above website and it doesn't have a guide for what you're looking for, so probably not worth having a look.

I would say that with some practise and perhaps some training you would get nicer frothed milk for cappuccinos using the manual wand than an automatic frother, plus it doesn't take that long and you can guarantee you're using fresh milk when you make a drink. There are also lots of videos online showing how to froth milk for lattes etc, try Metropolis Coffee's 'university' videos I've found them to be pretty informative, or just have a look on youtube.


----------



## marbeaux (Oct 2, 2010)

Vimeo also has some good videos.


----------



## DavidS (Apr 8, 2010)

I use a faema E98 (3 group) at work.

Programming the buttons is simple. Hold the stop button until the machine beeps, then hold down the button you want to program until the amount of liquid you want comes out. Then hold the stop button again to stop programming, it should stop beeping.

This assumes that it works the same way as the larger machines, of course









That cappuchinnomagic thing sounds pretty dodgey. Again, if the machines anything like it's bigger brothers, you wont have any problem making smooth capp froth


----------



## b9drinker (Feb 18, 2011)

Grumpy, marbeaux and DavidS, many thanks for your replies and tips.

lookseehear, have to say a million thanks for the link to Metropolis uni link - been watching this evening and picking up loads of useful tips and ideas. Once again, many thanks, put me on the straight and narrow now....


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

Not a problem b9! I stumbled across it a good while ago and it just seems great for someone like yourself who needs to know how things work in a cafe or bar.


----------

